# Robot Combat League



## Joe88 (Mar 12, 2013)

Did anyone have the pleasure of watching this trash?

its basically the movie real steel except now its a reality show

This show is obviously scripted and fake, from the sparks that fly everywhere whenever a punch gets thrown (some of them not even connecting), to so called steel armor being bent like tin foil, tubes bursting for no apparent reason and other "malfunctions"
all the robots as far as I can tell are exactly the same hardware underneath, the only difference is the external cosmetics

at least shows like robot wars were real

but at least they have the right host considering he does staged fights for a living


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd say the helpless flailing around looks pretty realistic   

It's like an upscaled game of Rock'em Sock'em Robots, but with less responsive controls.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 12, 2013)

I might give this show a watch if they threw humans into the ring. Then it would get... interesting.


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2013)

Humans VS robots, or just two humans there to slug it out? 

Would they still get wrist-mounted miniguns?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 12, 2013)

I wish the BBC would bring back Robot Wars, I've not masturbated over Phillipa Forrester for a while now.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 12, 2013)

Veho said:


> Humans VS robots, or just two humans there to slug it out?
> 
> Would they still get wrist-mounted miniguns?


 
I was thinking the former, but hey, the latter with wrist-mounted miniguns would still be a good time.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 12, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> I wish the BBC would bring back Robot Wars, I've not masturbated over Phillipa Forrester for a while now.


Hasn't aged well, she looks like she's in her late 50's.


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Hasn't aged well, she looks like she's in her late 50's.


'Tis a sad truth that you can't go back home to your TV, back home to your adolescence... back home to a young man's dreams of glory and of fame... back home to pprograms on the TV, back home to the old underwear catalogues and videos of things which once seemed everlasting but which are changing all the time – back home to the escapes of Time and Memory. 

It was either that or "you can't fap into the same tissue twice" but that one is (disgustingly) incorrect.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 12, 2013)

Veho said:


> 'Tis a sad truth that you can't go back home to your TV, back home to your adolescence... back home to a young man's dreams of glory and of fame... back home to pprograms on the TV, back home to the old underwear catalogues and videos of things which once seemed everlasting but which are changing all the time – back home to the escapes of Time and Memory.
> 
> It was either that or "you can't fap into the same tissue twice" but that one is (disgustingly) incorrect.


Things change true, but she's only 44.


----------



## InuYasha (Mar 12, 2013)

I caught like the last 10 mins of an episode and from what I saw it looked stupid...


----------

